# How much advertising $ is enough?



## Pleng (Apr 11, 2016)

So you ask your audience to kindly not use add block and now, on mobile at least, you've decided to implement stupid little 'tray slide up' ads (for want of a better word). I can't imagine you surviving too many white lists when engaging in such annoying activities


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 11, 2016)

Doesn't really bug me.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 11, 2016)

Tray slide up?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 11, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Tray slide up?


Think he means the thing at the bottom


Spoiler: Prolly too big to leave out of a spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

Pleng said:


> you've decided to implement stupid little 'tray slide up' ads


Either adware m8, or you're just over-reacting about the little pop-up tray at the bottom that tells you the site collects cookies, or whatever...  there are no official "tray slide up" ads for gbatemp. Only the sponsor ads that are dotted around the page that can be so easily blocked with adblocker, and then that's that taken care of.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 11, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Tray slide up?


I was wondering that too and then popped up, so I think this is what he means?



Spoiler











And again, doesn't really bother me.

EDIT: I guess thats not what they meant. Haha


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 11, 2016)

i dont get that kind of add , i do have the gbatemp logo partially of the screen to the right but ads are same as full site  on pc

edit .. no sooner i say that it pops up... lol



Spoiler


----------



## Pleng (Apr 12, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Think he means the thing at the bottom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prolly too big to leave out of a spoiler



Yup that's the one I meant. [del]It seems to have been disabled now. Thank you[/del] No it hasn't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2016)

But we really like $ a lot 



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2016)

If I had it my way the entirety of GBAtemp would be one massive tray slide up advert, a glorious one as far as the eye can see!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll definitely adblock on mobile because of this. Please understand

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## evandixon (Apr 12, 2016)

The slide-up ad adds noticeable lag when loading the page on my HTC One M8.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 12, 2016)

GBATemp Premium membership when??!?!?/1//1??
The only ad that slightly annoy me is the one that pops up every few pages, and is a page of it's own with a continue button.


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> The slide-up ad adds noticeable lag when loading the page on my HTC One M8.


funny, everytime there is that google ads on the bottom i can notice some lag in the app...
either on the m8 or bluestacks on pc


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2016)

In all seriousness we have limited control over the format of the displayed adverts on the site. It isn't like we go out of our way to trick people into clicking them, in fact if you did try and do that it would be against the TOS of most advert providers and you would get banned from their service.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 12, 2016)

Ever thought about a subscription or a donation system for people who would rather dump like 10$/year or something?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 12, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> In all seriousness we have limited control over the format of the displayed adverts on the site. It isn't like we go out of our way to trick people into clicking them, in fact if you did try and do that it would be against the TOS of most advert providers and you would get banned from their service.


If I get banned from their service, does that mean I won't see ads anymore ? 
*[Clicking Intensifies]*


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Ever thought about a subscription or a donation system for people who would rather dump like 10$/year or something?


so we can get a coloured name, vip writen all over my profile, possibility to custom the picture of our country flag (even if it's a nazy one)
plus access to vip area where we get @p1ngpong and his @p1ngpongs cat to do magic tricks for vip members?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> If I get banned from their service, does that mean I won't see ads anymore ?
> *[Clicking Intensifies]*


the one who which gets banned is gbatemp.. ads companies will refuse to provide the service, forcing admins to choose more shaddy advertisement companies..


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 12, 2016)

migles said:


> so we can get a coloured name, vip writen all over my profile, possibility to custom the picture of our country flag (even if it's a nazy one)
> plus access to vip area where we get @p1ngpong and his @p1ngpongs cat to do magic tricks for vip members?


Um. No. I would rather it just give you a donator rank or something at most. I don't think people should know if you're currently paying or not. No reason to separate people, this isn't pay2win.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 12, 2016)

I haven't seen any *yet*.  I'd love a donate system though.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 11, 2016)

So you ask your audience to kindly not use add block and now, on mobile at least, you've decided to implement stupid little 'tray slide up' ads (for want of a better word). I can't imagine you surviving too many white lists when engaging in such annoying activities


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 12, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> The slide-up ad adds noticeable lag when loading the page on my HTC One M8.


That's because your One M8 is shit.

Edit: I noticed those slide-down-to-remove bottom ads, too yesterday or so. Apart from stealing space on my small 4-inch phone, they don't bother me as much as those ridiculous virus-infected ads from *that* other site.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 12, 2016)

migles said:


> the one who which gets banned is gbatemp.. ads companies will refuse to provide the service, forcing admins to choose more shaddy advertisement companies..


Oh okay, too bad my amazing ad-blocker-without-adblock won't work


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> That's because your One M8 is shit.
> 
> Edit: I noticed those slide-down-to-remove bottom ads, too yesterday or so. Apart from stealing space on my small 4-inch phone, they don't bother me as much as those ridiculous virus-infected ads from *that* other site.


what "that other site" ? are you talking about an iso site for 3ds games? or other forum?


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah so a long time ago I remember seeing gbatemp say they would never have ads.  I remember thinking that was kinda silly, like, this site doesn't make money from its users at all?  Then they got sponsors from cart sellers and it was understandable. Now times have changed a lot and flashcart sales are probably at an all time low so I do see why they've implemented ads in place of sponsorship.  However, I think since this site has more active users than ever they should ask the users for donations, or find other  clever ways to have the community contribute.  Probably would bring in more money than pop up ads aimed at pirates who don't buy anything.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 12, 2016)

OH I KNOW. How about bigger avatar sizes. 50KB Kills me every time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 12, 2016)

Why I'm not getting the weird ads?
I feel completely left apart!
This is an act of discrimination!
I want those slide ads too!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 12, 2016)

i liked the old ads at the top page


----------



## xtheman (Apr 12, 2016)

When iPhones are better then Android. I use an iphone all the time and never get the slide ad.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 12, 2016)

At least it isn't horrible. 
It doesn't have popup ads, appstore redirects, new tab opening ads, porn ads, "5 foods never to eat" ads with the picture of the rotten banana, "click here to win new phone" ads, "click here to win money" ads, "click here to win gift card" ads, etc. 
I just checked a few pages and I saw a few sites like weebly and paypal, and ads for flashcarts from nds-card. That's it, really.


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> When iPhones are better then Android.


http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/829/572/39c.jpg
http://11034n4348rz28bwol8ogod8.wpe.../2015/03/iStock_000016172223Small-451x300.jpg


----------



## evandixon (Apr 12, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> That's because your One M8 is shit.
> 
> Edit: I noticed those slide-down-to-remove bottom ads, too yesterday or so. Apart from stealing space on my small 4-inch phone, they don't bother me as much as those ridiculous virus-infected ads from *that* other site.


I'd really rather not have to get a new phone just because websites have ads that are heavier than the actual page.


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> I'd really rather not have to get a new phone just because websites have ads that are heavier than the actual page.


i love this phone


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2016)

GBAtemp is really bad for having ads, no other sites do this. If only they begged and guilt tripped their userbase for donations to pay for the sites upkeep things would be so much better!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2016)

k3rizz3k said:


> I haven't seen any *yet*.  I'd love a donate system though.



We had a donation system back when GBATemp launched under XenForo for a month orso.
Luckily, I managed to donate 20 quid before it was taken down.

I also personally love to donate to Temp.
I love this site so much ;-;


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> GBAtemp is really bad for having ads, no other sites do this. If only they begged and guilt tripped their userbase for donations to pay for the sites upkeep things would be so much better!


Lmao, I don't see any problems with ads, I just like the idea of just giving money directly for a cleaner experience. This is one of the few sites I have adblock turned off for. There's no reason to beg/guilt users. It's pretty easy, if you don't want to see ads but support the site, then donate/premium. If you want to support the site but don't want to/are unable to pay, then see ads. If you don't care, use adblock. *cough* Avatar size*cough* ;p Either way, I'm content.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2016)

But the ads provide a more vivid and colourful experience, tying the website to the local trends and reality.
You know how nice is to see a different gbatemp site when I am in Germany and when I am in Argentina.
That adds a local feeling to it.

/s


----------



## Pleng (Apr 14, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> In all seriousness we have limited control over the format of the displayed adverts on the site.



Then get a new advertising provider! You should have absolute control over they type and positioning of adverts.



> It isn't like we go out of our way to trick people into clicking them, in fact if you did try and do that it would be against the TOS of most advert providers and you would get banned from their service.



Ironic, isn't it, really? Considering that's _exactly_ how they design their adverts.



p1ngpong said:


> GBAtemp is really bad for having ads, no other sites do this. If only they begged and guilt tripped their userbase for donations to pay for the sites upkeep things would be so much better!



Indeed. Because the OP totally condemned GBA Temp for using any form of advertising.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 14, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Then get a new advertising provider! You should have absolute control over they type and positioning of adverts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

PS: You don't seem to know what annoying advertising, even in a "serious" website, looks like.
If you want an example of annoying ads, look at this piece of shit.
Gbatemp ads are totally fair and you are exaggerating.
Whoever wants to adblock them will do so anyway, the ads here are not specially annoying.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

I think I wont adblock this. gbatemp needs money, and I won't take it...


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

Honestly, if there was a way to donate to remove ads, and possibly increase avatar and signature file sizes (130kb for both together is seriously too small), I wouldn't mind paying a li'l.

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleng (Apr 11, 2016)

So you ask your audience to kindly not use add block and now, on mobile at least, you've decided to implement stupid little 'tray slide up' ads (for want of a better word). I can't imagine you surviving too many white lists when engaging in such annoying activities


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2016)

We have had donations on a couple of occasions before when we were in real need. If we have them ever again you will know that we are serious about being in need of cash. I think it is good to save donations for when we genuinely need help instead of it being a constant thing. 

As for receiving donations and then giving perks based on that (larger sig size allowance etc) I am personally against dividing the community in that way. All members should be equal and have access to the same functions and have the same experience without having to put money down, it is the way GBAtemp has always operated since the very start.


----------

